# San Isidro 2006...Las Begonias



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

*San Isidro 2006...Las Begonias y Conquistadores*

Unas cuantas fotos de la zonas comerciales de Las Begonias y Conquistadores, dos zonas comerciales bastante diferentes.

*LAS BEGONIAS*













































































































*CONQUISTADORES*













































Llegando al Ovalo Gutierrez


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Ese es el recorrido por autonomasia... ir a Lima y no ir a esa zona es como quien dice... para qué fui?? 

Me encantan las tomas a las zonas comerciales, se ve muy cosmopolita y esa bruma le da un toque super especial... Seguro Bruno el frio te està sentando, cada vez haces mejores threads

Saludos


----------



## Alejo85 (Dec 20, 2005)

bonita zona , pero podria estar mejor , la seguridad , el transporte , y algo no se medio que no me gusta es el colegio naiconal qu eetsa por ahi nomas


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Muy bonito el thread ! definitivamente la zona ha mejorado con las remodelaciones de Profuturo, el afp horizonte, el ex-santander central hispano y ripley....


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Sin duda esas son las dos zonas más comerciales de San isidro









Esta foto es la que más me gustó apesar de los taxis amarillos, en serio es el distrito más interesante en Lima


----------



## Ebesness (Jan 23, 2006)

Wow, que nice se ve la zona. Lo malo es que cada vez que veo Bembos me da hambre. Me gusto mucho el local de Starbucks, siempre aqui hay mi cafe favorito.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

la vez pasada ví x vez 1ra, café peruano en el Starbucks


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Muy buen trabajo que estas haciendo Bruno, por medio de tus fotos me paseo por las partes más bonitas de San Isidro y Miraflores, sin estar por alla. La última vez que estuvé fué en Enero de este año.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

agradables zonas! buen thread!


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Que buenas tomas, excelentesssss¡¡¡¡


----------



## gerardo77 (Jan 31, 2006)

Las Begonias y Conquistadores son las dos zonas comerciales de San Isidro por excelencia. Creo que Conquistadores es mucho menos ruidosa y caótica, pero Las Begonias tiene los más importantes centros comerciales y financieros. En esta última el problema de tránsito debería mejorarse. Hace poco leí que tanto Falabella, Ripley, El Grupo Brescia y el BCP estan dispuestos a financiar las obras necesarias en Las Begonias para mejorar el transito vehicular. Eso es bueno, el sector privado ha sido y seguira siendo muy importante para el desarrollo de San Isidro.


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Buenas fotos


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

excelentes fotos de un excelente barrio. me recuerda a la comuna de prividencia en santiago, pero en estilo tropical.
fantástico. el edificio de promefuturo está espectacular.


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

Excelentes fotos! El edificio remodelado en Juan de Arona ha quedado muy bien. A ver como queda la ampliacion del edificio de Ripley, que lo encuentro feo.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

wow como cambia San Isidro mes a mes,es algo increible.Buenas fotos,que pena que no salio la ex-casa de mi abuelita en Conquistadores.Los boutiques de Conquistadores estan de 1era!!de lo mejor de fashion en Lima.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Muy bonito recorrido Jota, felicitaciones por la chamba y gracias.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Q bonito todo gracias


----------



## Dan__ (May 30, 2006)

___


----------



## Dan__ (May 30, 2006)

wuaaaa

estan buenisimass

se ve muy bien san isidro 

saludos desde CHILE

[ felicitaciones por el edificio pro futuro  ]


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Plaza del Sol esta quedando cada dia mejor, muy buenas fotos kay:


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Excelentes fotos, J Block!!
Y acerca del colegio Alfonso Ugarte, que fue mencionado por un forista, hace un tiempo hubo la propuesta de venderlo a un precio altísimo (dado el elevado valor de la zona), lo que hubiera alcanzado para hacer varios colegios en otra zona.
Ojalá que la propuesta se reactive. En ese espacio, muy céntrico y apetecible, se podría construir varios edificios grandes.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Me gusta esa zona, al menos las Begonias siempre para lleno de gente, están bonitas las fotos, pero faltan más tramos creo.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Faltan más tramos pero tampoco iba a recorrer toooda la avenida para tomar fotos para un foro pues.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Ah claro, yo decía no más


----------



## ultrasiete (Aug 10, 2006)

Muy buenas fotos, la calle conquistadores me trae algo de nostalgia. Felicitaciones J Block.


----------



## democracia (Apr 24, 2006)

exelentes fotos


----------



## Pocas Cosas (Feb 2, 2006)

De hecho que son excelentes.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

Jblock te falta este ultimo recorrido en el foro internacional.


----------



## DiegoÑB (May 24, 2006)

wow, ultimamente estoy hecho un fanático de Lima, me dije, "-¡¡Ya!!-, mucho Buenos Aires", y me empieza a llamar mas la atención la capital peruana... pero que bella es, felicitaciones por las fotos J Block, y saludos a peru desde chile.


----------

